# Pleaes post pics of your exotic pets!



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok here your chance to show off your exotic pets and tell us what u have!:2thumb:its a great opertunaty to see peoples pets and fine out a bit about them.....so that one day u might end up with one and post a pic for us all on this topic so that more people can see what lovly exotic pets are out there!:no1:
So get posting!: victory:
Saff


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Its not mine but i sure wish it was!But one day ill have some....One day....:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Saff said:


> Its not mine but i sure wish it was!But one day ill have some....One day....:2thumb:


Aww, that is so cute! I'm assuming it's a sugar glider???


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

yeh wish it was mine but dont think my dad would let me have one


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Good, I'm glad your dad won't let you have ONE, they don't do well on their own, far better in twos (at least), double the trouble. 

Here's some of my suggies:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

now they are super cute


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Super, super cute! Are they calm and do they handle easy - obviously yours do appear to be, but in general. Or was it just cos they were tired and therefore calmer???


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It takes alot of hard work to get them to that point. The second picture is of my girl Dinx, she will stay down my top all day only coming out when I eat something (because she wants some!!). She is super bonded, I'd never recommend anyone do the same with their suggies unless you know 100% that they will not leave the you.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm... kinda what I thought! It's a special relationship and a special specific animal to be that tame, normally maybe they aren't.

Gorgeous little critters either way you look at it!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Gambian Pouched Rat










Acacia Rat










Nikki the Sugar Glider










Fred the Skunk










Dwarf Mongeese


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww that acacia rat is soooo cute!
And everything else is obviously!
Off to look into acacia rats now!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Loved the gambion pouched rat - never even heard of them, but he looks gorgeous - are they tame for handling?

Also the dwarf mongoose - dead cute!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> Loved the gambion pouched rat - never even heard of them, but he looks gorgeous - are they tame for handling?
> 
> Also the dwarf mongoose - dead cute!


None of our two pair is tame enough to handle, but baby pouched rats that are handled and socialised from around 6 weeks old make very good pets, very interesting and intelligent animals. They are training them to sniff out land mines in Africa, and for ony £3 a month you can sponsor one.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, I recognise those dwarf mongOOse (lol). They've settled in ok then? 
Not too stressed by their long journey I hope.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I love that pic of the Gambian - I have commented on it before I think - reminds me of something off Prisoner of Azkaban hehehe

The mogeese are rather sweet looking too


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Awww, I recognise those dwarf mongOOse (lol). They've settled in ok then?
> Not too stressed by their long journey I hope.


Yes, the dwarf *mongeese* have settled in really well, getting up to the usual mongeesey type things.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Show off ... :crazy: lol


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Show off ... :crazy: lol


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

glidergirl said:


>


Marie, you've been spending too much time in Europe. Maybe next time you could shave your arms? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

lmaO!! You'll be relieved to know that's actually Rich's arm and I'm taking the photo


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

cuuuuuute mammals


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Heres the female sugar glider i used to keep, Tilly, i also had a male called Tom. 

Enjoy....


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

*mckenzie my marmoset monkey*

awww the gliders are too cute

here is my marmoset monkey mckenzie 


<a href="Image of lil kenzo - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg21/kitty77777/lilkenzo.jpg" border="0" alt="lil kenzo"></a>


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

I know alot of people are gonna rip me for this statement :lol2:
But i don't agree with any sort of monkey being kept as a pet.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Many would agree Hognut - did you not read the other monkey threads


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

kitty said:


> awww the gliders are too cute
> 
> here is my marmoset monkey mckenzie
> 
> ...



yes he is very cute, only very young though  what size outdoor enclosure is he housed in? (excluding the heated inside area)


----------

